# Mails landen im Spam Ordner



## Pr3mut054 (17. Jan. 2015)

Ich habe meinen VPS nach der Anleitung "Der perfekte Server" eingerichtet und soweit läuft alles Einwandfrei. 
Jedoch landen alle Mails die ich über RoundCube versende im Spamfach des Empfängers.
Domains liegen bei einen anderen Anbieter und sind auf den Server geleitet und erreichbar.
Ich habe einfach im ISPconfig (Email) Domain und Postfach angelegt.
Muss man noch etwas beachten?


----------



## nowayback (17. Jan. 2015)

MX Record
PTR Record


----------



## Pr3mut054 (17. Jan. 2015)

Hostname ist srv.domain1.de
Reverse DNS weißt auch auf diese Domain

Email von Domain1 landen im Spam
Email von Domain2 kommen an
Email von Domain3 landen im Spam

MX sind korrekt angelegt


----------



## F4RR3LL (18. Jan. 2015)

Wie sind denn die Domains, dann kann man sichs mal anschauen.
Die MX müssten ja alle gleich lauten.


----------



## Alex71 (24. Jan. 2015)

Kleiner Tipp von mir: schau dir mal an, was der MailTester ausgibt: www.mail-tester.com

Da ich mal ein identisches Problem mit einem meiner Kunden hatte, noch folgende Bonusfragen:
- welcher Provider packt die Mails denn in den Spam? gmail?
- versucht der Absender, eine große Zahl gleichzeitig per Roundcube zu versenden ("Newsletter") oder passiert das auch bei Mails an nur einen Empfänger
- hast du SPF und/oder DKIM im Einsatz?


----------

